# Anyone been out in the surf lately?



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has been flyfishing the surf lately? If so, anyone catch anything?


----------



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

heading to Garden City, SC on Sat. I hope to have a good report after I get back!


----------

